# Hand/Air Drying after a Bath (or rain or swimming)



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

For at least my first year, I plan on having all (with maintenance exceptions) my grooming done at the groomer. I intend to keep him in a short clip, like the retriever clip. When I need to bath him, can I just dry him with cotton towels and let him air dry the rest of the way? Will this cause any issues? I'm trying to decide if I should get a HV Dryer right away or not.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Zephyr has never been dried with a dryer in his life, always air dries. I towel him off and then wait until he is just slightly damp to comb him out. In the winter he wears a sweater while he's drying.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

reraven123 said:


> Zephyr has never been dried with a dryer in his life, always air dries. I towel him off and then wait until he is just slightly damp to comb him out. In the winter he wears a sweater while he's drying.


I really like that reply! Do you keep Zephyr in a short clip?
I know they didn't have HV dryers 100 years ago, and the breed lives on.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I clip him myself, he is in a Miami Clip. I use a 4 or a 7 blade on his body.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

I don't think you need to buy one if you have a game plan that doesn't involve long hair.

You might change your mind once the cold season comes around. Since your getting puppy in the spring, then you have time to get into the flow of grooming and puppy care.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

reraven123 said:


> I clip him myself, he is in a Miami Clip. I use a 4 or a 7 blade on his body.
> 
> View attachment 475751


He looks great! So why all the hubbub about it being so important to HV dry them before clipping? Is this just for a showy froo froo look? Everything I've seen seems to say it's (practically) critical!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I give Peggy a quick towel dry and then let her air dry. I also don’t bathe her very often.

As I understand it, your groomer will use a high-velocity dryer to fluff his coat and blow it out straight, in order to get an even clip.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> I don't think you need to buy one if you have a game plan that doesn't involve long hair.
> 
> You might change your mind once the cold season comes around. Since your getting puppy in the spring, then you have time to get into the flow of grooming and puppy care.


Thanks, but that prompts another question. How long is long? I know every dog will be different, but how much (length if straightened) does a Spoo's hair grow in 6 weeks? I was really hoping at aiming to groom (haircut) every 6 weeks.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Thanks everyone. I'm a greenhorn here and have so much to learn!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Thanks, but that prompts another question. How long is long? I know every dog will be different, but how much (length if straightened) does a Spoo's hair grow in 6 weeks? I was really hoping at aiming to groom (haircut) every 6 weeks.


Here’s a freshly groomed Peggy:










And one month later:


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

For Raffi:
Rain- always air dries. Usually just towel dry his feet, and/or have him sit on the mat at the door for a few minutes (highly recommend btw! The super absorbent dog/door mat, Muddy Paws is one brand I think)
Swimming- air dry if we are outside, squeeze dry with a towel if coming in. Just don't rub unless hair is quite short!
Baths: as a puppy it was towel dry and some drying with a human hair dryer. I only got my force dryer once Raffi was a year old. And he has always had some sort of longer cut.
(My original plan had been to keep him in a kennel clip with shaved face and feet, lol. Has not happened yet)


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Air drying is fine, but may increase chance of matting with long hair and also takes forever with long hair. I would say long hair is anything over 1".

Grooming without an HV dryer is possible but will be obvious that it was done by an amateur. Drying straightens the hair and lets you get an even cut. From far away it doesn't look terribly obvious, but close up you can tell that a poodle groomed with a blown out coat will have a much nicer finish and not look choppy. Personally the choppy look just drives me bonkers and I could not deal with the annoyance of constantly feeling like I need to fix it. But it is perfectly serviceable if that's your priority.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Thanks, but that prompts another question. How long is long? I know every dog will be different, but how much (length if straightened) does a Spoo's hair grow in 6 weeks? I was really hoping at aiming to groom (haircut) every 6 weeks.


You will be fine at every six weeks. Especially with a short cut- the biggest thing is making sure mats don't develop. It's not rocket science, just takes work to condition a pup to accept grooming and making it part of your schedule.


----------



## codys_mom (Jul 22, 2020)

I think 6 weeks will be fine, too. I was planning to have Cody professionally groomed but have evolved from doing FFT in between grooms to doing it myself. So I clip him down to 1/2inch all over every 4 weeks because that's easier for me (minimizes the need for brushing and combing). I never blow dry fwiw. I just bathe and air-dry a day or two before I clip him.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

You can definitely do without the high velocity dryer if you keep the coat short and take the pup to a groomer regularly. 

Check out pictures of poodles from the early 1900's. They look kind of ratty compared to the blow dried beauties of the 1960's. Keep in mind, also, that in an earlier era many working dogs lived in kennels, and many affluent dog owners had servants.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

If you are going to take him to be professionally groomed, then you can use a human hair dryer set on low to gently go over him to get him used to the concept without actually spending the time to dry him completely. Professional groomers will use HV dryer on a poodle in order to dry the dog quickly and dry the hair straight for the best finish.

If you plan to groom at home 100% and keep your dog short, or you are washing him at home in between grooms it's easy enough to blot at the dog with an absorbent towel and let him air dry. Never rub with a towel - that mats the hair

If you are unsure, aim on the side of caution and train for a dryer.

I home groom and while I'm not the best - I do want my dogs to look as best as possible and that means I use the HV dryer. Since we take lots of classes, teach and compete, I want my dogs to look as professionally groomed as I can manage. The HV dryer wasn't too expensive - I kept looking on eBay, google and some other websites for one with 4 HP, option of heat and variable blower setting. I'm using the lowest setting right now on my puppy to get him used to it. If you are going to always have him groomed by a professional I wouldn't waste money on a special dryer.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Asta has always has been air dried -I like to see those curls come out. Groomer said Asta was scared to death of the dryer so she just toweled him dry. Not too surprising.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

With all that input, I've concluded I for sure don't need one right away. I'll keep it (probably a Flying Pig) on the back burner for now. I do want to get a Wahl Bravura (to start) but looks like everyone (with a reasonable price $166-182) is out and accepting back orders.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> With all that input, I've concluded I for sure don't need one right away. I'll keep it (probably a Flying Pig) on the back burner for now. I do want to get a Wahl Bravura (to start) but looks like everyone (with a reasonable price $166-182) is out and accepting back orders.


This video made me want an andis instead of the wahl. It is just one persons opinion, but the pulse li 5 is $140 right now on Amazon and they take the exact same blades. I have the wahl combs as well. I haven’t tried the bravura, but the pulse has been just fine in my fairly limited use.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Andis & Wahl both have good reputations. Just looking at the Wahl - I found at StateLine tack :


https://www.statelinetack.com/item/wahl-bravura-lithium-ion-clipper/E010531/?srccode=ADSLPH&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIibC547OB8AIVF52zCh3FlgKzEAMYASAAEgJBCvD_BwE


I have dealt with State Line for many years, back to when I had horses.. They also sell the Andis


https://www.statelinetack.com/Search.aspx?query=Andis%20Agc%202-Speed


.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Starvt said:


> You will be fine at every six weeks. Especially with a short cut- the biggest thing is making sure mats don't develop. It's not rocket science, just takes work to condition a pup to accept grooming and making it part of your schedule.


And brushing and combing is the preventative maintenance for mats, right?


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

94Magna_Tom said:


> And brushing and combing is the preventative maintenance for mats, right?


You got it! A metal greyhound comb is your best friend. I could probably get away with only using a comb if I lost everything else.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Here’s a freshly groomed Peggy


oh my Peggy looks SOooooo beautiful freshly groomed. Great pic 👍😃


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Sounds like supply is still tight almost a year later. The Bravura is probably the most frequently mentioned here but these other Wahl's (except the Arco Vet - surgical length blade only) may give some additional possibilities. The non-Vet Arco is an older style using NIMH batteries (you get two). You can see the primary differences in the image. A few of us have the other versions. 










I'd agree with looking at Andis too. As an amateur groomer, I prefer the corded/cordless option and the 5 in 1 blade with the steel comb set. I think all of these are that.
I have a small grooming table but much prefer clipping outside whenever the weather permits. Clean up is soooo much easier . I can make another dog with what comes off....OH NOOOOO!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

94Magna_Tom said:


> And brushing and combing is the preventative maintenance for mats, right?


Yes. However, the coat change period (+/- 12 months) will make it very difficult to keep ahead of the mats. I had my first pair clipped very short at that time. Galen started his coat change in the dead of winter, so I didn't want to do a shave down on him. It was a tough period; we are just getting out of it now.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Coat change is shedding, right?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

LOL, if only . Coat change is more literal, from puppy fluff to poodle curls.

puppy fluff









to change in progress. The formerly straightish hair changes to curly on the same strand, from the skin outward. At this stage, if you keep the hair this long, it will tangle on itself as soon as you finish drawing the comb thru. This is when many stop fighting the discomfort for the pup, trying to keep them tangle or mat-free, and just trim them quite short, body and legs. TK, ears, and tail fluff is usually ok to leave longer but still require frequent combing out.


















to mostly adult coat. His coat is not an example of a good quality coat but his light color is easier to see. His curls are fairly loose.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Here’s a freshly groomed Peggy:
> 
> View attachment 475752
> 
> ...


I’m learning and would like to know how short Peggy’s coat is after grooming. What blade # do you use?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> LOL, if only . Coat change is more literal, from puppy fluff to poodle curls.
> 
> puppy fluff
> View attachment 475794
> ...


Thanks Rose. I've seen much talk of coat change, but never a detailed description of it. So, in a nutshell, at some point in their youth, the new hair grows out in a much curlier manner? Is this drawing a fair representation?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

That's an excellent drawing to show what happens. The new adult curls tangles with the puppy texture.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

a2girl said:


> I’m learning and would like to know how short Peggy’s coat is after grooming. What blade # do you use?


This was a professional groom, so I’m not sure. Maybe a 4?


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> He looks great! So why all the hubbub about it being so important to HV dry them before clipping? Is this just for a showy froo froo look? Everything I've seen seems to say it's (practically) critical!


Drying before clipping is the best way to scissor and clip evenly. Curls dry uneven and blades don’t move through unprepped hair as smoothly. Also I think the show look is clean, sporty, and shows off the dog’s beautiful proportions. I don’t think my boy is froo froo lol.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Phaz23 said:


> I don’t think my boy is froo froo lol.


Funny! No offense intended. What can I say, I'm a guy. [emoji1787][emoji23]


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Copied from another thread which was more geared to frequency of grooming but is also relevant to coat care in general. 

_"*Anatomy of a Mat*
Before you can cope with Poodle mats it is necessary to understand how it is that these tangles form in the first place. All types of hairs (both human and canine) have 2 basic parts: the root and the shaft.

The root is implanted in the skin and the shaft is the part that projects from the surface. The Poodle's hair is made out of 3 separate layers:_

_The cuticle (outer layer)_
_The Cortex (middle layer)_
_The Medulla (inner layer)_
_The cuticle is formed by overlapping, hard and flat scales (similar to roof shingles or fish scales). These scales project upward and outward like barbs in the direction of the Poodle's hair growth. On healthy hair ( that is brushed regularly and correctly ) these scales lie flat and reflect light. However, they tend to attract dirt, debris and foreign matter. If the hair is neglected the scales become uneven, raised and very dry.

Then, when there is a lack of oil on this dry hair shaft, the ragged edges of the barbs interlock with those of other hairs...like Velcro grabs onto itself...and this is how the Poodle's tangles form. The longer the dog's coat is ignored, the more extensive the tangles area becomes. It will never fix itself! If the coat is continuously neglected, one solid mat will eventually result.

Why frequent combing and brushing are needed 

The coat can literally become like a thick felted fabric and the only solution is to shave it off. You'll see that the coat is coming off like one solid piece, because it is.











If the poodle is regularly and frequently combed and brushed so that a comb can be drawn easily from the skin outward, this won't happen."_


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I saw this style comb at Tractor Supply today. It seems potentially easier to use (holding it/comfort wise) than the straight stainless combs. Thoughts?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm not sure you'll get the "seat of the pants" feel with something like that. Holding on to the greyhound style comb directly in your hand gives more feedback and, YMMV, isn't really uncomfortable. 

I'd look for one with an inline handle instead. It doesn't have the fine and wide combo but I have an old comb still in great shape, wide toothed with rotating teeth, no less, and a handle. 

Mine's something like this, but not as snazzy.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

With no handle, they just look awkward. I've ordered one straight 10", dual tooth pattern) already, I just hadn't seen this style anywhere online. Maybe that's a clue too!


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Chris Christensen has a handle for their Buttercomb. Yes, it's expensive for a piece of wood, but I think it makes what's essentially a greyhound comb a lot more user friendly, easier on the hands.






Chris Christensen Buttercomb Handles







chrischristensen.com


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Snuggling with a shower clean and blow dried poodle at 8:00pm after a long day is like sticking your face in a blanket after it comes out of the dryer. It's like rubbing your face on a clean pillowcase.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Tom, search on line brushing and combing. Cherie from Arreau has a great demonstration video. Every Poodle owner is wise learn it, imho. I never dry brush, having benefitted from excellent advice here. There are various grooming sprays I like and have, and often for regular brushing and combing, I spray a very dilute mix of Coat Handler conditioner and water. A fantastic addition to the toolkit. It also takes out tangles from my own hair 😊.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I would recommend that you look on eBay and/or thrift stores for clippers and such. It's a bit more chancy than buying things new through a known retailer, but got a brand new, still in the box, Oster Turbo A5 clipper for about $60 on eBay, and an older, but still working perfectly, two speed Air Force Commander dryer at a thrift store for $25 (I got super lucky, and hit the "green sticker items are 75% off day). 

Also, as an FYI, if your dog likes to roll in the dirt, using the dryer to blow it out of their coat is an easy fix.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

TeamHellhound said:


> if your dog likes to roll in the dirt


Don't they all love this[emoji847][emoji3508]


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I'll check ebay too. They seem to have some things cheaper sometimes.


----------

